# Viper 9606V Turnk Pop Relay Wiring issues! help



## AdamBurdette (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok so ive Got the Viper 5906V System with the 516L Voice Mod, And the 518D Field Disturbance Sensor, (im adding more mods like window automation etc.. but i have bills and get what i can...) and I can not get the damned Trunk pop to work.. Ive got it in a 2000 Nissan Maxima SE the 21st anniversary edition I think.. It has the factory Bose System in it but that's nothing to do with alarm wiring.. Anyways im stuck on the Trunk pop relay... Info I have gathered I will give.. And someone please figure it out for me! I want my trunk pop button! 

Ok I have gotten 2 Different Relay wiring diagrams..

What I KNOW! 

1. On my Viper Control Center, on the 24 pin wiring harness, Wire 3 Red/White is a dedicated Trunk Release (-) 200mA Trunk Release Output.

2. My Trunk Release Wire is Blue and it is in Pin 12 of my Smart Entry Control Unit "SECU" 

3. On My Particular Car I have a (-) Negative trunk release, by which I mean left alone it stands at 12v and when I push the trunk release button and the trunk pops it drops to 0v

Now my problem is 1 way I get the relay to engage but the trunk does not open.. And another, nothing happens. BUT if I for a split second touch the splice I soldered into the Pin 12 Blue Trunk release wire to ground. The Trunk pops ** MAGIC ** lol.. 

Anyway i'm using a 5 Pin 12v 20/30 Amp Relay.. I have tried the 2 following configurations and neither popped my trunk from my Viper Remote . 

1- Pin 85 - Trunk Release Output from Viper Control Unit (-) 200mA output
Pin 86 - Fused 12v Constant
Pin 87 - Chassis Ground
Pin 87A - Not Used
Pin 30 - Blue Wire From car SECU pin 12
Nothing Happened. not even a relay click and I checked the relay after it engages.. Unless I screwed up the plunger between 30 and 87.. This was my second try, but I am pretty sure is the correct configuration for my car.. 

remote said Trunk pop activated or w/e it says but no relay engagement and No trunk pop.. 

2 (My first attempt and my dumb self not taking 3 seconds to probe and check the Voltage.. and listening to Tech sheets I found on the net.. 
Pin 85 - Trunk release from Viper Control Unit
Pin 86 - 12 V fused constant
Pin 87 - Trunk release blue pin 12 of SECU
Pin 87A - Not Used
Pin 30 - 12v Constant Fused.. In this configuration the relay engaged but of course it didn't work because I was throwing a + signal to a - Release.. 



What I've figured is I need the Electromagnet (85 & 86) to make the plunger engage and that make (30 chassis ground to 87) So im not for sure what I am doing wrong.. Do I need to put a diode between 85 my viper Control Unit & 86 12v fused constant? I'm obviously not a pro just a big time 10+ year do it your selfer and I know a good bit but obviously I don't know how to make (-)200mA engauge a - Relay to pop a trunk.. So please help if you can. I would appreciate it, As im going to do my electronic Gas door next im pretty sure its the same 0v on release as my trunk. because I have the dedicated trunk pop, and 4 AUX channels to play with. so give me your best guess. Hell my luck I fried that dedicated trunk release output and am going to have to use one of my AUX outputs..


----------



## AdamBurdette (Jul 31, 2014)

or am I just a complete idiot and it just occurred to me.. Maybe I need to be using AUX 1 for this.. and the (-) 200mA Trunk Release Output is for module monitoring... ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

AdamBurdette said:


> or am I just a complete idiot and it just occurred to me.. Maybe I need to be using AUX 1 for this.. and the (-) 200mA Trunk Release Output is for module monitoring... ?


 Basically,
In that same harness as the trunk out put wire, (depending on the channel your using) like you said the AUX channel. In the same harness there should be an "input" so if the AUX is used. Just because you Found a wire that shows ground when triggered doesn't mean you have the correct wire, but in your case your correct a blue wire drivers kick panel - pulse(it says USE A RELAY) that's a hint, its a fiver dollar part. Trunk release is HIGH CURRENT, why you use a replay. I think on your unit there is a built in relay, just make the channel used a negative trigger.

Here's the info for your car from "the12volt.com"

Constant 12V+	Green Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/Dark Red or Black/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Red/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 3 Starter 2 Cold Start Wire Black/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory White/Blue Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach White/Green Behind Instrument Cluster 
Neutral Safety Wire Green/Orange (-) Same as Reverse Lights 
Brake Switch Red/Green Brake Switch 
Trunk Release Blue (-) Driver's Kick Panel, use Relay 
Trunk Pin Purple/Yellow Right Side of Column 
Parking Lights Red/Green (+) White Connector on Fuse Panel 
Head Lamp Blue/Black (-) Next to Steering Column 
Hood Pin Yellow/Red (-) 
Factory Disarm Brown/Yellow Factory Alarm Module 
Door Trigger White (-) Right Hand Side of Steering Column 
Door Lock Green/Yellow (-) Factory Security Module Right Side of Steering Column 
Door Unlock Brown/Yellow (-) 
Driver's Lock Purple (+) Factory Security Module 
Driver's Unlock White/Black (+) Factory Security Module 
Passenger Unlock Green/Yellow (+) Factory Security Module 
Horn Wire Green/White (-) Next to Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Blue, RF=Red/White, LR=Yellow, RR=Green/White Driver's Door Switch 
Windows Down LF=Red, RF=Red/Black, LR=Red, RR=Green, Driver's Door (+)


----------

